# First Power Pole...



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

make sure to use a backing when you mount to transom, my pump is in the rear hatch. IMHO I would leave the pump in the back, it would limit leaks in the chase pipe (if that were to ever happen), Installation is pretty straight forward, make sure to drill at the same angle as the transom.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'm installing it now. I did decide to put the pump in the back. Just mounted it next to my jack plate pump. I'm going to run a 12 gauge wire up to the console and mount the remote box and reverse relay there. So far so good.


----------

